# Google- Holistic Gastro-Enterology Offers Effective Solutions to IBS, Colitis ... - Market Press Release (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Holistic Gastro-Enterology Offers Effective Solutions to IBS, Colitis ...**Market Press Release (press release)*Holistic Gastro-enterology is an alternative way of treating Inflammatory Bowel Disease without drugs or surgery. Market Press Release â€" April 20, 2011 7:55 am â€" Boston, MA â€" 20th April 2011 â€" Natural and Herbal remedies for *IBS* (Irritable bowel *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

